# Relabeling t-shirts with Satin labels?



## Chris Sullivan (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi,
I am about to order woven labels from an overseas manufacturer that I already have a working relationship with, and I'm not sure how to describe the kind of label style for my purposes. I'm going to be using a general brand tee (anvil, jerzees, etc..), clipping their brand label and having mine sewn in... I'd like to use a satin label - but the other side of the label will have the exposed stitching on it. they made a sample for me to check out, but I think it is set up to be sewn on all 4 sides onto apparel, not to just be stitched across the top. Can a woven label be made to be folded in half so the back stitching isn't exposed, but so that it can be stitched in along the top of the label into the t-shirt? I'm not sure if they don't realize that it's not going into a t-shirt during the shirts production, but that it's a post-production relabel job.
Any info would be greatly appreciated. If you need any more info to help please let me know.
Thanks!
- Chris


----------



## Oritron (Feb 26, 2007)

This page might help you out.

Also, from what I've read on these forums, damask is the best stuff to get your labels made with, over silk. I could be wrong, because I'm not an expert, but that's what I've read.


----------

